# Microsoft kündigt Patch für WMF-Lücke an



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67912


> Microsoft kündigt Patch für WMF-Lücke an
> Der Redmonder Konzern hat für den Januar-Patchday am kommenden Dienstag, den 10.01.2006, ein Sicherheitsupdate angekündigt, das die Lücke in der shimgvw.dll beim Anzeigen präparierter WMF-Dateien schließen soll. Der Patch sei fertig entwickelt und werde derzeit in die verschiedenen Sprachversionen von Windows übersetzt und intensiv getestet, so das Unternehmen in einer Sicherheitsmeldung.


Toll, nach über 10 Jahren Sicherheitslücke, laut M$ sind alle Windowsversionen betroffen.
Gibt es dafür auch Patches ? 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,393325,00.html


> Anfangs schien es sich um eine der vielen kleineren Sicherheitslücken zu handeln, die immer wieder bekannt werden. Doch offenbar wurde das Schadenspotential der präparierten WMF-Dateien unterschätzt. "Es ist möglicherweise die größte bisher bekannte Sicherheitslücke", sagte Mikko Hyppönen vom Antivirenspezialisten F-Secure der Zeitung "Financial Times"
> ....
> 
> Woran man einen Link erkennt, der von einem Angreifer stammt, erklärt das Unternehmen freilich nicht. Und auch nicht, warum eine solch gefährliche Lücke nicht längst geschlossen wurde.
> Der einzige Tipp, den Microsoft momentan geben kann, ist dieser: vorsichtig beim Öffnen von E-Mail-Nachrichten "aus unbekannter Quelle und beim Klicken auf darin enthaltene Links" zu sein. Zudem wird empfohlen, eine Firewall zu aktivieren, regelmäßig die Software zu aktualisieren und eine Virenschutzsoftware zu installieren.


Mit Sicherheit die bisher größte Schlamperei und Ignoranz von M$. 
F-Secure hatte es am 27.12 gemeldet, in rasender Geschwindigkeit tauchen im Web Sites auf die 
den Exploit einsetzen 
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/archive-122005.html#00000752
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67794

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

http://www.f-secure.de/v-desk/pfv_exploit.shtml


> Gemaess Microsoft sind die folgenden Windows-Versionen betroffen:
> 
> Windows 2000 SP4
> Windows XP SP1
> ...


da bin ich gespannt, ob es für alle Versionen  einen  Patch geben wird, wird Windows 98SE/ME überhaupt noch supportet?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...wird Windows 98SE/ME überhaupt noch supportet?


Zumindest 98 seit mindestens einem Jahr nimmer und bei 2000 ist das wohl auch schon rum um´s Eck.


----------



## advisor (3 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest 98 seit mindestens einem Jahr nimmer und bei 2000 ist das wohl auch schon rum um´s Eck.


Lt M$ gibt es für Windows 98 noch bis 30.6.2006 Sicherheitsupdates. Für Windows 2000 SP4 geht der Extended Support, der Sicherheitsupdates einschließt, noch bis 30.6.2010.
http://support.microsoft.com/gp/lifeselect
http://support.microsoft.com/gp/lifepolicy
http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?p1=6513
http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?p1=3071


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,393422,00.html


> Betroffen von der Sicherheitslücke sind Anwender der Microsoft-Betriebssysteme
> Windows XP, Windows 2000 und Windows Server 2003. Darüber hinaus sind IBM Lotus Notes 6.5 bis 6.5.2 betroffen.
> ...
> *Sicherheits-Experten gehen darüber hinaus davon aus, dass auch die ältere
> ...


das wäre  eine weitere Arroganz  und Unverfrorenheit von M$ 
von Lotus Notes hat  bisher noch keiner berichtet...


> Nur für versierte PC-Nutzer:
> Einen zusätzlichen Schutz kann man unter Windows XP erreichen, wenn man zum
> einen darauf verzichtet, mit Administratorenrechten zu arbeiten.


aua , das hat noch keinen  Trojaner davon abgehalten,  sich zu installieren...

cp


----------



## advisor (4 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> von Lotus Notes hat  bisher noch keiner berichtet...


Daß Notes indirekt betroffen ist, ist nachgewiesen:
http://www.nist.org/nist_plugins/content/content.php?content.25
IBM Technote
Heise berichtet auch:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67833


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68033


> Microsoft veröffentlicht WMF-Patch vorab
> 
> Noch Donnerstag Nacht will Microsoft den Patch für die WMF-Lücke in Windows bereit stellen. Man sei mit dem Testen früher als geplant fertig geworden und Kunden hätte auf eine frühestmögliche Veröffentlichung gedrängt. Der Begriff Notfall-Veröffentlichung taucht in der Ankündigung nicht auf – Microsoft geht nach wie vor davon aus, dass die Schwachstelle nur begrenzt ausgenutzt würde. Das sieht das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) allerdings anders und warnt vor "Kriminelle[n] Attacken über die Schwachstelle in Windows". "Nach Erkenntnissen des BSI wird die kürzlich ausgemachte Sicherheitslücke im Microsoft Betriebssystem Windows mittlerweile aktiv zur Verbreitung von Schadsoftware genutzt." Über 200 verschiedene, bösartige WMF-Dateien seien bereits bekannt und täglich erschienen neue. Auch den Einsatz von Trojanischen Pferden, die Angriffe auf Zugangsdaten für Online-Banking ermöglichen, habe man bereits mehrfach registriert.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle ist ein schnellstmögliches Update aller betroffenen Systemen anzuraten. Dazu gehören Windows 2000, XP und 2003 Server. Windows 98 (SE) und ME werden nicht mehr versorgt, obwohl die verwundbare Bibliothek auch dort vorhanden ist, da Microsoft für die Altlasten nur noch als kritisch erachtete Lücken fixt. Diese Einstufung sei aber nicht erforderlich, da man dort kein kritisches Einfallstor gefunden habe. Ähnliches gilt für Nutzer von NT 4, für das Microsoft ebenfalls keinen Patch veröffentlicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Januar 2006)

Windows kann jetzt geflickt werden; Patch ist da.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms06-001.mspx


----------



## advisor (10 Januar 2006)

Bald ist erneutes Flicken angesagt:


> ...the follow two vuls are independent of MS05-053 or MS06-001...


http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/421258/30/0/threaded


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68157


> WMF-Leck Reloaded
> 
> Zwei neue WMF-Exploits bringen WMF-verarbeitende Anwendungen zum Absturz, obwohl der Microsoft-Patch MS06-001 eingespielt wurde. Die jetzt aufgetauchten Demo-Bilder führen beispielsweise zum Absturz des Windows Explorer, wenn sie von ihm untersucht werden, etwa beim Löschversuch.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68950


> Gefälschte Dell-Rechnungsmails locken auf Webseiten mit WMF-Exploits
> 
> Offenbar wird auch drei Wochen nach der Veröffentlichung der Patches zum Stopfen der
> Windows-WMF-Sicherheitslücke versucht, ungepatchte Systeme mit Würmern
> ...


----------

